# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central > Remembrance >  RIP Michael Badnarik - a man of honor and integrity

## CCTelander

Very sad news.

https://libertarianinstitute.org/blo...el-badnarik///


Admin: ETA below & adjust title as appropriate  (h/t Matt Collins)

A writing just before passing:
https://badnarik.org/michael-badnarik-1954-2022/



> Please do not mourn my death. Instead, celebrate the wonderful life I lived. If you are going to remember me, please remember me as a man of honor and integrity.

----------


## Matt Collins

He introduced me to liberty in 2006, before I knew about Ron Paul. His video series course was a game changer for my understanding of politics, government, and the Constitution. I wish more people had taken his course. When Ron came on the scene in 2007 I was instantly aware of his ideals because Michael had already explained them in his course.

I still have Mike's signed book sitting next to me here at my desk on my bookshelf.

----------


## donnay

RIP  

I voted for him, he was a good knowledgeable man.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Very sad news.
> 
> https://libertarianinstitute.org/blo...el-badnarik///





> I am told this morning that Michael Badnarik died in his sleep of heart failure last night.
> 
> Michael was a great believer in and defender of freedom and the United States of America and its Constitution. He represented the Libertarian Party as presidential candidate against George W. Bush and John Kerry in 2004. I am proud to have served as his foreign policy adviser during his campaign.
> 
> He spent his life inspiring other people’s interest in liberty, winning numerous people over to our cause.
> 
> He leaves a proud legacy and will not be forgotten.


Like Ron Paul, Badnarik was a candidate to support and vote for with full confidence in his true principles. RIP.

----------


## jkr

say it.
ITS GOOD TO BE KING!

RIP with the most sincere condolences. Thank you for your knowledge and your effort you served well...see you at the supper

----------


## Matt Collins



----------


## Matt Collins

"_When it comes to mandatory vaccines, you bring the needle, I'll bring my .45, and we'll see which one makes the bigger hole_" - Michael Badnarik

----------


## Bryan

Very sad news indeed, and a big loss.  

I also voted for him in 2004. He had been popular here.

I remember that quote well, Matt. lol

----------


## Cleaner44

> He introduced me to liberty in 2006, before I knew about Ron Paul. His video series course was a game changer for my understanding of politics, government, and the Constitution. I wish more people had taken his course. When Ron came on the scene in 2007 I was instantly aware of his ideals because Michael had already explained them in his course.
> 
> I still have Mike's signed book sitting next to me here at my desk on my bookshelf.


He was my first Libertarian vote and his course was awesome! I made my kids watch his lessons as well.

His book, Good to be King: The Foundation of Our Constitutional Freedom is a must have.

Michael Badnarik was a true patriot and lover of liberty.

Rest in peace sir.

----------


## Bryan



----------

